# Ford Excursion coming back...



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

It would not surprise me because the companies doing the conversions are doing well. Not sure about some of the options mentioned here...but is is still out there a ways even if it is to fruition.

http://carsintrend.com/2017-ford-excursion-is-sold-successfully-only-in-norway/


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

It looks like a Raptor style updated version of the expedition.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

texwake said:


> It looks like a Raptor style updated version of the expedition.


Yes, and that is probably the concept vehicle, but if you pan down you will see a more realistic version sitting on the current style chasis.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd be all over one. Bought a 7.3 Limited in 2000, put a little lift, chipped/exhaust and two big *** Ranchhands on the front and back. Traded it in in 06, for a dually but put 240k literal trouble free miles on it. Loved that dang "truck" and always wish I would've kept it.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

It should do well seeing Chevy is not producing the 3/4 ton Suburban and has neglected putting the Duramax in it as well.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> It would not surprise me because the companies doing the conversions are doing well. Not sure about some of the options mentioned here...but is is still out there a ways even if it is to fruition.
> 
> http://carsintrend.com/2017-ford-excursion-is-sold-successfully-only-in-norway/


:brew2::brew2:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nothing beats having 3 rear doors to open! lol


----------



## rgrimsley (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm thinking the raptor style one won't be available from Ford. That's actually the Hennessey Velociraptor. I'll be really excited if Ford does bring it back.

http://www.hennesseyperformance.com/vehicles/ford/f-150-raptor/hennessey-velociraptor-suv/

Rather be fishing


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

*Ordering terms:*
â€¢ Allow 6 months build time
â€¢ Starting from $159,500. Call for details.

HOLY Jesus!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

With the ever increasing price of trucks, a bet a new diesel Excursion from Ford will hit $100k.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm in line if they really make one! Aftermarket conversions start at 125k hopefully ford can do it for about 90.


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Base model under 65k. No way they do it for more as the market won't support it. We're not talking about mom and pop shops making a few for $$$.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I bought a used one with the 7.3. Been wanting one for some time and glad I went ahead and picked one up. Thing has room for days. The fam loves it.


----------

